
Finally, a VC Firm With The Balls To Tell It Like It Is - paulsb
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/10/the-last-vc-memo-we-ll-publish-this-week-
======
maxklein
Ah, now _that_ I didn't think of. When stock prices go down, companies can no
longer make purchases based off stock exchanging. So startup purchasing will
go down as markets reduce to more sane levels, meaning that gambling investors
will find something new to put their money in, and all your built to flip
startups will leave a lot of people flipping burgers.

I guess it's time to start building features for solar panels, but that's
where the gamblers are going to be heading towards.

~~~
trevelyan
Not a good idea to take stock as payment when it's about to plummet anyway.

~~~
incomethax
Unless you know that it's inherently valuable... oh wait most of it is worth
less than it was after the dot-com bubble burst

------
wheels
This hit here several days ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=331077>

~~~
mjnaus
It's so funny, it deserves to be put up twice!

------
thomasswift
geez give matt a little link love or at least a mention

~~~
mattmaroon
You know, I'm finding that thing all over the net and almost nowhere is there
a link, other than the one in the presentation. Such is the hazard of hosting
it via docstoc or any other youtube like service.

On the other hand, I made it just for fun, and it costs me nothing for people
to see it, so I'd rather it get around. And it does have a link in it.

------
taewoo
Good use of the word "turd" to describe Seesmic

------
trapper
Found slide 13 particularly interesting!

